# mmj for bipolar, paranoia, and anxiety



## 64yoda (Mar 7, 2015)

I suffer from all of the above. I stopped using mj when I was 18, at 19 had to be put on meds for the above three things, but that was a long time ago. I didn't start smoking again until October of last year. As soon as my tolerance got a tad higher, I found I was skipping morning and night med regimens.

Sometimes I wonder if I could really "cure" myself with mmj or just mj. It wasn't until 15 years after I got put on meds, which was the same time I started smoking again, that I started realizing that maybe a lot of what I "suffer" from is just in my head. I've always been told by different doctors, "IF you were bipolar, you'd by Type II, but we want you to take said-medications anyway because it will help balance you out." Regarding the paranoia, I don't know, but I just recently found out a couple months ago that it is often a symptom of depression, meaning that deep clinical depression causes it. Take care of the depression, then you take care of the delusional thinking and social anxiety. Regarding anxiety, well 'nuff said on the last sentence.

I've been prescribed Depakote ER, Stelazine, and Klonopin, nightly for about a year or two so far. And I take Inderal (for tremors from the Stelazine) and Adderall (for depression, not ADHD) in the mornings. None of these meds do I purchase illegally. Anyway, ever since about 1 month after I started smoking again last year, my doc started slowly weaning me off the Klonopin (benzodiazepines are horrible for people) because of the major withdrawal associated even with slight variations in coming off it. However, I am self-medicating on the Adderall. When I'm smoking, which hasn't happened for almost 3 weeks because I can't get it anymore and only know one person that sold it, I found that I needed not only less Adderall and less Klonopin, but also less of everything.

My doc knows I'm smoking or at least was and he's okay with it. He thinks MMJ should be legal, but he wouldn't prescribe it in my state where medical is now legal. And he knows that I sometimes cut back on the amount of Adderall per day. There's nothing bad that can do. If I feel that I'm not as depressed as I once was, by all means, decreasing a scheduled medication like Adderall is certainly not going to hurt.

Anyway, I was just wondering if there was anyone else here that suffered or suffers from anything mental or emotional that mj helps with. It would also be cool to see some stories from people that were able to get off medications completely after discovering the healing properties of mj.

Thanks.:48:


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2015)

My wife has been using it to treat depression. Been working well but she occasionally still has her days but nothing like it used to be.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 7, 2015)

Same hear my wife uses it for " crazy women problems" she's fine until she runs out lol . It helps SO much I have ADHD real bad my driving record is ruined from speeding cause my mind races but when I smoke I can calm down " Act Normal" MJ helps a lot of people.


----------



## zem (Mar 7, 2015)

i know that smoking mj since before 18 has helped me in avoiding any deep depressions and keeping me mentally balanced. i think that the depression symptoms that i passed through in my 19-20 year old years could have been worse and i could have been put on prescriptions had it not been of weed. a joint always helped, whenever i felt bad or depressed, smoking up seemed to alleviate a lot of it. i remember that i would go to my car in the university parking lot and i would toke a joint before i turn on my car to leave, i would leave feeling horrible, almost crying, and smoke up my favorite road joint, and it really helped. i usually arrived home quite well already, i challenge any doc to tell me that it didn't help me. i NEVER needed prescriptions thank God. I really am a firm believer that mj can cure a lot of psychiatric cases


----------



## 64yoda (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, the thing that sucks for me now is that I think I might finally be ready to go back to work after a really long time of not being able to mentally handle all the stress that go with certain jobs. I got an application to this one greenhouse not far from my house. They start apparently hiring the middle of this month and I don't know if they give drug tests (I only need to worry about THC). It'd be a major red flag if I asked someone there if they give out drug tests. And the fact that everyone I've seen there has been women that look in their 60's (nothing wrong with that) and talking to them they seem pretty straight-edge (nothing wrong with that either), they'd have no problems passing a drug test.

I took about 7 of the smallest flowers off my Auto Berry Ryder about one week ago, dried them for about 3 days (they smelled nothing like buds), smoked them and only got an extremely weak contact high that lasted about 20 minutes. But still, I assume there was still some THC in there and even though I know it wasn't dry enough nor cured, it packed about 1/3rd of a bowl. Lots of smoke, no high, but still worried cuz working at a greenhouse would be so awesome. I worked at a plant nursery for my first job in 1996 and I loved it. Even when I was just in charge of watering all the plants outside in the Spring and Summer, I still loved that job.

(Sometimes I wonder if my reason for wanting to major in botany in college after high school was because of mj or because I just really enjoyed working with all kinds of plants. Nevertheless, I ended up going into aviation and not finishing that either 

*Drinking 2 cups of coffee at midnight was a really bad idea


----------



## zem (Mar 10, 2015)

64yoda said:


> Well, the thing that sucks for me now is that I think I might finally be ready to go back to work after a really long time of not being able to mentally handle all the stress that go with certain jobs. I got an application to this one greenhouse not far from my house. They start apparently hiring the middle of this month and I don't know if they give drug tests (I only need to worry about THC). It'd be a major red flag if I asked someone there if they give out drug tests. And the fact that everyone I've seen there has been women that look in their 60's (nothing wrong with that) and talking to them they seem pretty straight-edge (nothing wrong with that either), they'd have no problems passing a drug test.
> 
> I took about 7 of the smallest flowers off my Auto Berry Ryder about one week ago, dried them for about 3 days (they smelled nothing like buds), smoked them and only got an extremely weak contact high that lasted about 20 minutes. But still, I assume there was still some THC in there and even though I know it wasn't dry enough nor cured, it packed about 1/3rd of a bowl. Lots of smoke, no high, but still worried cuz working at a greenhouse would be so awesome. I worked at a plant nursery for my first job in 1996 and I loved it. Even when I was just in charge of watering all the plants outside in the Spring and Summer, I still loved that job.
> 
> ...



what do they grow in that greenhouse? smokers can look straight edge or not, i think that i look very straight, like most people would not imagine me smoking up. mmj smokers dont have to be all funky or covered with tattoos piercings and can be quite fluent and good talkers imo


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 10, 2015)

Been using our favorite herb daily, 99% of the days anyway, since July of 1968. Now I realize that`s longer then a lot of you have been breathing on this earth. Think that I would have been off the deep end without marijuana to ease my pain and thoughts. Yes, I`m getting old in body, but not mind. In my career, I had one of the most stressful jobs you could have. Daily sessions with MJ pulled me through, not pills from a doctor.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 10, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> Been using our favorite herb daily, 99% of the days anyway, since July of 1968.



Hey!!! We might be twins. I smoked my first harsh, sticks, stems and seeds joint at the fireworks on July 4th, 1968.

Do you remember what day you started?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2015)

It was the spring of 69 with John Jones, my boyfriends brother, we smoked joints and went to my house where my mom had made choc chip cookies.  We ate them all and laughed hard.I knew this was the stuff for me!  We were life long friends till he died 4 years ago. We had many laughs. Thanks for bringing that memory back Hackerman. ALL good.


----------



## zem (Mar 10, 2015)

i was BORN in 1981. every year i grow one more year, and yet i feel like a baby in here...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2015)

My Wife almost left me over my Smoking,,NOW,,30 yrs later,,She is a bigger pothead then me and has gotten off all her meds from her Hysterectomy. She is 64 and on no Meds. Hell I eat it everyday to keep my Blood Pressure in check. MY BP stays around 110/76 or lower.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 10, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> It was the spring of 69 with John Jones, my boyfriends brother, we smoked joints and went to my house where my mom had made choc chip cookies.  We ate them all and laughed hard.I knew this was the stuff for me!  We were life long friends till he died 4 years ago. We had many laughs. Thanks for bringing that memory back Hackerman. ALL good.



Rose....I'm pretty sure I was conceived around that time. What a hoot, I'm "old" but young here


----------



## 64yoda (Mar 12, 2015)

zem said:


> what do they grow in that greenhouse? smokers can look straight edge or not, i think that i look very straight, like most people would not imagine me smoking up. mmj smokers dont have to be all funky or covered with tattoos piercings and can be quite fluent and good talkers imo



They grow lots of stuff. Their section of things to help grow anything else is fairly small, but they have like 6 or more enormous outside greenhouses. It was nuts when a lady that worked there brought me "outside" my first time a few weeks ago. It was like 15 degrees F outside and it was like 85 F and super humid in the greenhouse. She told me that some of their plants are fed nutrients according to a computer's schedule. I thought that was pretty cool, since I'd like to get into agronomy (technology and plants always being my two favorite things). Small cactus section (I checked if they had San Pedro. haha). They have a ton of Orchids. I found myself just staring at those things [sober] for quite a while. They have a terrarium section, they give classes to people there for whatever it costs, they deliver mulch and soil to people's homes in the area. It's family owned. I think they've been around for over 30 years. It's called Schaefer's. When I got an application from a really nice lady, she told me to ask for the manager, whose last name was Schaefer. I guess they have like 15 employees who are from the family. Then they have another section of the store that's all flowers for special occasions (some refrigerated). They even "rent out" flowers for weddings and funerals. 

Oh, no, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to offend anyone. Some of my friend's friends refused to buy from him around me. I didn't know it was going on. Eventually he told me that they kept telling him they thought I was a cop. He eventually asked me to smoke with them even though I'm more of a smoke-by-myself or just with one person kind of guy. Also, I'm 6 foot, 4. I can't remember the last time I personally met someone my height that was a smoker. Doesn't mean they don't exist though! =)



yooper420 said:


> Been using our favorite herb daily, 99% of the days anyway, since July of 1968. Now I realize that`s longer then a lot of you have been breathing on this earth. Think that I would have been off the deep end without marijuana to ease my pain and thoughts. Yes, I`m getting old in body, but not mind. In my career, I had one of the most stressful jobs you could have. Daily sessions with MJ pulled me through, not pills from a doctor.



I don't look down on anyone for anything they've done really, unless they go around intentionally hurting people. Why? Cuz for the past 15 years, I almost always get judged when in some way or another someone finds out that I'm taking medication for Type II Bipolar, social paranoia, and severe anxiety. I always get the cold shoulder, especially from women when I think it's time to reveal that part of myself.



Hackerman said:


> Hey!!! We might be twins. I smoked my first harsh, sticks, stems and seeds joint at the fireworks on July 4th, 1968.
> 
> Do you remember what day you started?



I know this wasn't meant for me, but I remember the day vividly and they year: 1996. For the first 100 times I smoked between 1996 and 1997, I wrote in a journal what I thought smoked, who I smoked with, of course the day, the time, and the thoughts that came to me while I was feeling it. I threw it away when my mind got super sensitive to mj after a nervous breakdown in 1999.



WeedHopper said:


> My Wife almost left me over my Smoking,,NOW,,30 yrs later,,She is a bigger pothead then me and has gotten off all her meds from her Hysterectomy. She is 64 and on no Meds. Hell I eat it everyday to keep my Blood Pressure in check. MY BP stays around 110/76 or lower.



I hope I can get my mom to smoke my grow with me. She'll be 70 this July. I love her to death. She's never smoked a cigarette, because her parents were chronic cigarette smokers and never tried mj. She only has one glass of wine per year at my aunt and uncle's home for Thanksgiving or Christmas. I don't think I'll be able to get her to though. Maybe I'll come here when my grow is all dried and cured and I've made sure that it actually "works" and ask everyone all the reasons I should give to my mom printed out for why she should try it =))))


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Rose....I'm pretty sure I was conceived around that time. What a hoot, I'm "old" but young here



LOL... I am glad i didn't conceive anyone that year... took till 75 till that. YES, I am  old... I wouldn't go back to being 30 again though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey Yoda,, i make a rub for my Moms muscles. I put Decarb herb in Alcohol and she (76 yrs old) uses it all the time for pain.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 12, 2015)

I use for treating mood swings from bipolar disorder, i also take depakote. My dr says smoking screws with my meds an makes my symptoms worse but its the opposite mj relaxes me cause i have these manic mood swings were i feel over excited, dont really know how to describe it but my mind races outta control. Hes full of guano! Workin in an with the plants i also enjoy....BtL


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 12, 2015)

.

been breathing since early 70's :baby:
been toking since mid 80's :bong2: 
(all 6'2 260+ of me...  160 in the 80s):banana:

lost a (few) girl friends over my, LOVE @ first sight, (joint) LOVE affair with the sweet Mary Jane (did I mention I LOVE ganja!!)
before I learned to not ... well, lie (to myself?) and say I would quit and then not. :angrywife:

"self prescribed, emotional aspirin"  have been the words I choose when trying to describe my use... :beatnik: :chillpill:
well, that and I love to play video games (driving/racing) stoned; stupid :rofl:


wait, what was the question?.. It's ALL GOOD!  
An it harm none, do as thou wilt
Carry on carrying on, there's only so much...left.
:48:


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 13, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> My dr says smoking screws with my meds an makes my symptoms worse



That's because he sells depakote, not pot. If he sold pot, he would tell you it was great.

Doctors are the worst dope pushers we have in today's world.


----------



## 64yoda (Mar 13, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> That's because he sells depakote, not pot. If he sold pot, he would tell you it was great.
> 
> Doctors are the worst dope pushers we have in today's world.



I think it depends on the doc. The doctors that have pharmaceutical reps that come to their office with new meds, trying to get said doctor to put their patients on some new drug they came out with - well, I don't know what the hell they get out of that. Every doc I've ever had only prescribes the medication. It's the pharmacies that fill the prescriptions. And everything is really controlled these days, at least in my state. For most of my meds, I can only get a 30 day supply. So what does that mean if I want to go on vacation for a month and a half? It means I can't go on vacation.

I don't think these doctors were going into medical school telling themselves they wanted to screw over people's minds. But one of the problems is that none of the medicines that they prescribe have they ever used themselves. If someone who had no mental issues where to take the same medications I take, it wouldn't hurt them in any way. The meds would likely just make them extremely sleepy, since they don't have an "over-active" mind that mixes with a med that slows down the brain, to make it more "even-keel". But, if they were to do it anyway, they would most likely experience the same negative side-effects I experience after being on the same medications I take that have negative side-effects. Then at least when I say, "Hey, can we really see about getting me off Stelazine and possibly getting on something else?" - he wouldn't be so adamant about the positives of the drugs if he realized that I might very well develop Parkinson's disease if I continue on the drug.

That's the only thing that makes them hypcrites, IMHO. They prescribe drugs that they've studied and or gotten feedback for. However, every human brain and body is different and responds differently to a medication.

It's like with mj. I really don't think it's all about indica and sativa and hybrids anymore. A person's mind-makeup is really going to determine how one strain effects them in one way and another strain in another way. I realize there's a general consensus about what a particular strain will do to a person though.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 13, 2015)

64yoda said:


> I think it depends on the doc. The doctors that have pharmaceutical reps that come to their office with new meds, trying to get said doctor to put their patients on some new drug they came out with - well, I don't know what the hell they get out of that.



I'll tell you what they get out of that..... trips to Greece. At least that's what my buddy (he's a doc) got on his last "rebate" from the pharm.

Don't kid yourself, those doctors get something EVERY TIME one of their prescriptions are filled.

One of his partners got over $40k in "rebates" in one year from the pharms.

Do a simple Google of "do doctors get rebates from prescriptions" and you'll see how it works. You'll get a zillion hits but... they'll all say the same thing.

It's all about the money. No one cares about your health. That's why it's so important today (more than ever in our history) that YOU be responsible for you health. Know what you eat. Know your body.

Although, on the other side of the coin... if it wasn't for all the money, we would have legal cannabis, That's for sure. LOL

So, I guess it's all good. Just be smart and read read read.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 13, 2015)

Can I rant for a moment, please. (notice there's no question mark because I'm going to anyway. LOL)

In case no one has notice (BWAHAHAAHAH) I have more mental illnesses than anyone here. More than most combined. 

I have more initials after my name than my dog. And, he's an AKC champion AKC,CD,CDX,UD,UDX. And, I have him beat by 1 letter with OCD,AADD,ADD,ADHD and MANIC DEPRESSION (yeah, I said manic depression. I had it way before they gave it that fancy new name of Bi-polar disorder. I have old fashion manic depression, just like Jimi sang about.) LOL

The dang (can't cuss here or I would say worse) doctors have had me on more drugs than Timothy Leary. Bunch of morons pushing drugs. Never met a shrink that could spar with me on knowledge. I usually knew more about their profession than they did. One idiot had me diagnosed as schizophrenic and put me on Thorazin. Wow, what a buzz that stuff gives you. Try that and you'll never bother with pot again. LMAO And, when I was diag'd with MD, we didn't have all these cool new drugs. It was Lithium and then Prozac and then Zoloft.

Finally after many years.... I simply came to terms. It's who we are. It's what we are. It's as much a part of us as our eyes and our ears. It's always there and it's NEVER going to go away, no matter what drug we take. I was a heroin addict for almost 10 years. If that didn't do it, pot sure isn't. LMAO

And, it's not all bad. It can be a good thing. While I was on the streets pounding coke and heroin day and night it was ..... well, a bad thing. LMAO

However, when it was driving me though my business, working day and night...... quite frankly, it made me a multimillionaire and comfortably retired before I was 50 years old. I could have never been as successful as I was without all my mental illnesses. I would have simply worked at the "office" for 30 years, 9 to 5, and retired (if I didn't get laid off 2 years before retirement like so many of my "normal" friends.) Albeit, I did spend almost a year under my desk crying about that time. But, in the end, I am here. I have the money. I am miserable as can be and as happy as a lark....... depending on the day.

Some days are sooooo bad. Half way through the day I am simply exhausted from the depression. I don't know what it is about depression that's so exhausting but..... I think we all know how that feels.

But hey..... what the heck, I KNOW it's going to end. I KNOW that some day in the future is going to be fun. Maybe even that day.

It doesn't make it better, really. You're still depressed. But, you know it's going to end, if even for a moment.

I guess it's like this. When I had my business I used to make the girls that answered the phone, SMILE, before you answer the phone. No matter what kind of mood you're in, BIG smile before you answer the phone. They all thought I was crazy at first but it wasn't long before they realized how well it worked.

I try to think of that when I'm down.

Hey, up, down, whatever. My life sux. My life is great.

It's hard to think of this some times when you're depressed but... I have 2 arms. And, 2 legs. I have eyes to see the screen. My fingers work and.... well, my penis still works at 60+.

Shìt, I look around every day and I see people that don't have these things.

Well, it's 4AM. Time to turn off my rant and go to bed and say my prayers and thank God for what I do have. Be it bi-polar disorder or knowledge and strength. Whatever it is, it's what life has given me and if I can say it right now.... thank you life, for all you given me. Good with bad.

Good night.


----------



## zem (Mar 13, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> I'll tell you what they get out of that..... trips to Greece. At least that's what my buddy (he's a doc) got on his last "rebate" from the pharm.
> 
> Don't kid yourself, those doctors get something EVERY TIME one of their prescriptions are filled.
> 
> ...


I don't know what to add, it quite describes my perspective, I think that money made a lot of docs forget about conscience, and being good. I can see their hunger for money and something must be done to fix this, but it is far far away from being fixed, because most people, are already employed by drug pushers, or corporations that resemble them, and the corporations are the power holders because they hold the money, so it would take a lot of sacrifice, sort of revolutions and such, to change this, and no one quite yet is ready to destroy the system to start a new one. it's sort of keeping an animal fed just right to the point that he doesn't revolt, but never give him too much so that he remains under your control


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

Hackerman, that was so honest, your rant. I am in awe of your ability to express all that so well. It is an amazing testament to your strength that you are even here. Thank you for sharing that. And thank you for surviving. You have important message to share.

I remember when my mom was here and she paid 600 dollars a month for prescriptions in her 90's. I filled in at a doctors office one day for him, and the pharm folks came by with Olive Garden for the whole staff, not just lunch, but lattes and desserts and salads... I was so ticked at them spending all that and my little mommy was paying so much of her income on meds... Still pissed about it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2015)

It amazes me when i see advertising on tv for Drugs. They take 90% of the commercial to tell you all the bad crap it can do to you,,which most is worse then what is supposed to help with.


----------



## my my (Mar 13, 2015)

Hackerman

:clap:

well said, much respect for you 
:joint:


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hackerman, that was so honest, your rant. I am in awe of your ability to express all that so well. It is an amazing testament to your strength that you are even here. Thank you for sharing that. And thank you for surviving. You have important message to share.
> 
> I remember when my mom was here and she paid 600 dollars a month for prescriptions in her 90's. I filled in at a doctors office one day for him, and the pharm folks came by with Olive Garden for the whole staff, not just lunch, but lattes and desserts and salads... I was so ticked at them spending all that and my little mommy was paying so much of her income on meds... Still pissed about it.



I agree Rose, it makes me sick to my stomach, our healthcare system is broken. They pay me close to 60k a year and teachers with the same years experience hardly make 40k. I hate when people have to decide whether to eat or take their meds. We should be honoring and helping the elderly, not making them have to make these type of despicable decisions!


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2015)

Rose I just R E A L L Y read your post, are you a MD ?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

No, i worded that wrong, i filled in as a favor to him, the doctor,  no i am not nearly bright enough to be an MD.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 13, 2015)

My Mom will be 89 tomorrow. She takes 2 pills. A real weak blood pressure pill and a real weak sugar pill. She doesn't need either but the doctor was able to scare her into them by telling her she'll have a stroke if she doesn't take it. Her BP is usually around low 120's over low 80's. My Dad died from a stroke and it freaked her out watching him die. All goofy and couldn't talk or move. It terrified her real bad so whenever the doctor wants her to take something, he tells her she'll have a stroke if she doesn't take it.

She's pretty cool. Still walks at least a mile a day. Drives like a teenager and parties until 11pm or midnight half the nights every week. LOL No doubt, she could kick my butt. LOL I hope she never become dependent. That would kill her.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

That is cool Hackerman. I had the greatest mom ever i think. she played the organ for church till she was 89 and died at 93. She lived in my town the last four years. One of the last things she ever said to me was, "we have had a lot of fun haven't we"... Yes mom, we did.


----------



## 64yoda (Mar 13, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> I'll tell you what they get out of that..... trips to Greece. At least that's what my buddy (he's a doc) got on his last "rebate" from the pharm.
> 
> Don't kid yourself, those doctors get something EVERY TIME one of their prescriptions are filled.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Hackerman. I'm not gonna get all paranoid about it, but yeah, I guess he does take an international trip somewhere with his family every year. Lol. At least he does psychotherapy though. I've only had one doc where I would see him for like 5-10 minutes and he'd change around the meds or whatever every couple weeks. At least this guy actually says he's had patients that have gotten off meds completely. So, I won't kid myself anymore. I just assumed it was certain docs that did that.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, it's only some of them. Only the ones who want to make money. The doctors who are just in it for the compassion and work for free would never do that. 

ROTFLMAO

They are all in it for the money. We all go to our job for the money. If we win the lottery, what's the first thing we do...... quit our job. LOL

I don't blame them altogether. The insurance system blows. All the med stations are owned by big business and trying to maximize profits. You would not believe how much malpractice insurance is for a cardiac surgeon. On top of all that, kids have to go to college and wives need diamonds and minks. LOL

It's all about the money. Everything in the world is. If they could find a way to make money off of love and compassion, it would die, too. Kind of sad but, it's what it is. What can be done.

We have somewhat of a problem with doctors in my family, anyway. My sister who was a beautiful model in the peak of her career was killed by a plastic surgeon during routine liposuction because he was addicted to pain killers. He accidentally cut into her liver and rather than call 911 and have to take a drug test, he let her bleed to death and die on the table. She was 49.

Less than a year later, my brother was in a nursing home suffering from depression and a bunch of other stuff and a doctor said he was unruly and "accidentally" gave him an overdose of Haldol. He instantly went into cardiac arrest and we pulled the plug on my brain dead brother about a week later. He was 52.

Pretty tough on Mom to loose 2 kids in one year to incompetent medical professionals. 

Like I said, we have little love and less trust... for most doctors.

I have said it before and I'll say it again. WE are responsible for our own health and our own health care. If you take every pill the idiot doctor tells you to take.... you deserve all the side effects. You're an idiot too. You two belong together. With all the information on the internet, there is absolutely no reason for any person to be uninformed about foods they eat or drugs they take other than the person's own laziness and ignorance.

Geeze, I been ranting a lot the past 2 days, I better go take a zanax. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2015)

hackerman, i am so sorry your mother and you had to endure the incompetence of doctors.  I just want to have a tiny voice and say i worked for the same doctor for 20 years. He gave away more in service then i made in two years, every year. He made money but he gave sooooo much. You wouldn't believe it if i told you. They aren't all bad. Where as big pharm, they are all bad.


----------

